# sound gesucht!



## Hagi (9. März 2002)

hi leute

ich weiss zwar nicht ob das die richtige rubrik für sowas ist, aber
ich hab da nen irre geilen sound gefunden bei nem flash-intro:

HIER ist das intro 

weiss jemand wo ich diesen sound finde? oder evtl. wie der loop heisst?

wäre cool thx


Hagi


----------



## soraxdesign (9. März 2002)

*1.* gehört sowas ins flashforum
*2.* frag doch dös selber: http://www.does.ch
*3.* nich der renner die mucke -> guck ma bei flashkit.com

mfg sabre


----------



## Alphator (9. März 2002)

die qualy is sowiso ******e, also kannst du den sound auch als wav mitschneiden. fällt nicht auf.

oder du bastelst ihn einfach selber.
mit fruity oder magix is das ne sache von 10 min.

und da hast du dann ne wesentlich bessere quality


have a lot fun
tux4k


----------



## Hagi (9. März 2002)

*öhm...*

does hab ich schon gefragt, er hat den loop nicht mehr

naja wenn ihr meint dann versuch ich mir halt eben mal den loop selbst zu basteln...

thx alle

hagi


----------



## black-dog (9. März 2002)

tu das, lernste sogar noch was bei ;-) !!!


----------



## Mythos007 (9. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

Ich glaube du suchst sowas hier => *AmbientLoops*

Bis dann dann euer Mythos

N.S.: eindeutig falsches Forum ...


----------

